# Overseas Aid



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

My village suffered severe flooding today for the first time in living memory. Not nearly as bad as what is going on in Somerset at the moment, but still concerning.

Isn't about time the government took a look at the overseas aid budget, and diverted some of it towards aiding ourselves in times of crisis?

This is not a random rant, it's something that regularly comes up during conversation with staff where I work, along with all the 'benefit' discussions. Why can't we just divert 25% of the foreign aid budget *now* towards improving our infrastructure? Surely this would give a boost to the economy as well?

A lot of people seem fed up with the Tories insistence that the overseas aid budget can't be touched. I'm sick of Cameron telling us that 'lessons will be learned', I'm fed up with driving on roads that have potholes the size of moon craters, driving on dark road that have had the lights turned off to save money, and my earnings being taxed to prop up corrupt African regimes, or fund the Indian space program.

Thoughts?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree on all fronts.

Whilst it's conservative in power now you have to also remember most of this foreign aid was set up be labour and if it was removed all the do gooder hippy dicks will be up in arms over it saying that small children around the works are dying.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't know what the exact figure is, but some accounts say we 'invest' £8 billion/0.7%gdp on overseas aid. £8 billion? When the country is under 6 feet of water and on the verge of going bankrupt? Madness. £8 billion would go a long way at home.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Totally agree on all fronts but I don't think Labour would be any better charity including government aid begins at home and should stay there


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The trouble with fcuking politicians is that they never want to accept that they've made mistakes and then get on and do the right thing. Wearing a cloak of political correctness, they spend all their time, energy, and our money, trying to save face, their lardy arses and their careers.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Totally agree on all fronts but I don't think Labour would be any better charity including government aid begins at home and should stay there


Completely agree buddy.

Charity should start at home sadly it doesn't work that way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Unfortunately our government are as thick as pig shit and want to be friends with lots of other bent governments and waste our money.......lots of places near me now under red flood alert and it took me 2 hours to get home due to 3 roads closed due to flooding.......I should totally become prime minister!

J
Xx


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> ......I should totally become prime minister!
> 
> J
> Xx


:lol: probably got more sense tbh than this bunch.

It's always going to be that they'll look after the old boys club first. As long as their circle are making millions that's all they seem to care about.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Aid has nothing to do with helping the poor, India has more middle class than the entire population of the USA. It's about greasing palms of other bent politicians.

It sickens me to see hospitals like Gt. Ormond st. On television begging for cash when idiots in Westminster insist of chucking it at country's who can afford a space and nuclear program. :x with Saint Cameron on tv bleating about helping the poor while our pensioners get treated worse than prisoners.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate the fact that should someone who has retired once but then goes back out to work earns over the minimum tax allowance their pension gets taxed aswel as their pay......WTF! one of my team supervisors tax band is like 200L or something because of her pension and how much she earns its a friggin joke!

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I pretty much agree, in many countries which require aid, the politicians are far wealthier than the average wealthy person in the UK, In most cases this wealth which has not been gained though any legitimate entrepreneurial skill.

Conversely how many will give generously to TV aid days like Children in Need, Red Nose Day and Sport Relief where a large proportion of the funds raised will also end up in oversea aid projects?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the difference with that is that the money is raised specifically for that cause and the money is given voluntary, its not money taken out of our back pockets without us giving consent to give it (I wouldnt give consent to being taxed if I had the option lol), that money could be used to better road conditions, flood defenses, healthcare etc

J
xx


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Completely agree with all thats said here.
How can anyone justify sending all this money abroad when we have major issues in this country that are not being addressed properly due to so called lack of money.
No time for any of our politicians as they are just in it for themseles and their mates.
We live in crazy times friends. :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> the difference with that is that the money is raised specifically for that cause and the money is given voluntary, its not money taken out of our back pockets without us giving consent to give it (I wouldnt give consent to being taxed if I had the option lol), that money could be used to better road conditions, flood defenses, healthcare etc
> 
> J
> xx


Plus....fucking......one.

You hit the nail on the head lolly. Absolutely bang on!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > the difference with that is that the money is raised specifically for that cause and the money is given voluntary, its not money taken out of our back pockets without us giving consent to give it (I wouldnt give consent to being taxed if I had the option lol), that money could be used to better road conditions, flood defenses, healthcare etc
> ...


that would be because through all the smut and sarcasm I am fucking amazing  lol

I work for a charity who get NO government funding for the services that we provide to Visually Impaired people including children, everything is paid for by donations of the public who give up an amount of money each month to give to the charity.....and its those people who are cancelling direct debits at the moment because of the flooding and because they are being left to fend for themselves by our fuckwit of a government and the organization I work for and the people we support will feel a slight brunt of it also......

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't think of a single thing that this country does properly for its own citizens. Nothing runs smoothly, the place is crumbling and our infrastructure is woefully inadequate.

It isn't cheap to live here and we're overrun with more people than we can cope with just adding to our basic shortfalls.

I just don't understand why we pour money abroad when we simply cannot afford it or have significant problems of our own that we're constantly being told we cannot afford to fix.

It makes me angry and my desire to emigrate has never been stronger.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

question......are we going to get international aid from other countries?

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> question......are we going to get international aid from other countries?
> 
> J
> xx


Am I going to win Euromillions?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


 * Yes you're amazing and a racist!*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

wtf?.....

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Bit harsh?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

a bit harsh? how about totally fucking out of order......where the fuck did you come to the conclusion that I'm a racist?!

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

US has had an answer that is suppose to work........ We call it the Frito Lay Concept from the 1980's

 "We will Make more""".....

but after all this time of just printing more money... you think it may catch up ?????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anarchy will ensue / be embraced / and so much more .... am just glad I'll be dead.........


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Overseas Aid - not exactly one way traffic if you believe this vid


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Although I do believe foreign aid is vital for many important reasons the "inequality" argument can be very misleading as Bill Gates recently stated two hundred years ago the world was much more equal, we were all very poor! At least now the rich can help to bring the poorest out of their situation. Hence foreign aid.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Overseas Aid - not exactly one way traffic if you believe this vid


this is very close to actual or as close as one can get at any one time...........

Technically the Government is not receiving all of that money but but the rich as they say and the 2% are not paying as much now as it was........

but it is so hard to understand when you see Children dying in your own US State (NC) of Starvation and the Government saying they are sending over 50 million for food to help feed the children "Where Ever" it may be..........

if this 2% or 3% got together a lot could would happen maybe good or bad

Do what you can and what touches you the most and be true to thyself ......










http://thinkprogress.org/economy/20...hild-hunger-is-concentrated-in-rural-america/


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

And wheres the Red Cross :?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

where are the Food Banks ???

really ends up where are the parents / guardians of these children ????

Have to believe the parents / guardians are just taking care of themselves

the schools where I live have No Child to be Hungry something like that

when I was able to volunteer .. would ask " so what did you have for breakfast some would say piece of bread /

nothing / glass of milk... Now do not laugh but I was a mentor


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Overseas Aid - not exactly one way traffic if you believe this vid


Thanks Matt; saves me typing a lot!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Overseas Aid - not exactly one way traffic if you believe this vid
> ...


+1


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's quite interesting.......

J
Xx


----------

